# Constant lower back aches and hip aches 2 weeks before period is due?



## Athora80 (Apr 1, 2011)

*So I had my period at the beginning of March, about last Weds I noticed heavy & sticky discharge which I assumed was ovulation and my lower back started to ache pretty bad. The heavy discharge went away but the backache was still there, bad enough to keep me awake at night. It felt like I was on my period but I wasn't due for another 2 weeks. Then my tailbone started to hurt (I broke it with the birth of my last son and it has not hurt in a lonnng time). I went to urgent care that Friday because my back was aching and I was peeing more and had more of an urge to go. They didn't culture it but said there was trace blood in the urine and gave me antibiotics (which I hate taking). It's been 5 days and the antibiotics haven't really done anything. My lower back still aches and now my hips ache, I feel like I did when I was a few months pregnant with my so**n. I also have these slight pains in my uterine area or it could be my bladder, not sure. All I know is the back ache has not ceased for more than an hour at a time per day, my breasts are not tender but I am also breastfeeding my son still**.*

*We weren't TTC but we don't use anything when I am on my period and I cannot remember if we were not careful this last time. So either my cycle is way screwed up, my period is coming early, I'm pregnant or it's something else. I don't know how common it is to have blood in your urine, I do know it is common with UTI's but they didn't really rule that out.*

*What I am wondering is if any of you ladies had similar symptoms when pregnant? a lower back ache so soon? It almost feels like I am on my period and I did not have this with my first pregnancy so soon! Curious to hear what you have to say because I am perplexed *


----------



## kayjay (Nov 7, 2008)

I dunno about you being pregnant. What part of your back ached? Now you have me nervous about being pregnant!

Here's my recent experience: I had a weird UTI that started this weekend; usually I'll have classic symptoms (urgency, burning) but this time I just had cloudy urine and pain in my back on both sides where my kidneys are. And hip pain, some bladder twinges, and my temp went up one degree. And EXTREME exhaustion. I'm also BF'ing.

My Dr. called in a prescription for Macrobid. At the same time I started taking D-Mannose. So one of those two things worked for me.

I've treated at least 7 UTI's with just D-Mannose and Vitamin C, but this one slipped by me.

I'd suggest getting some D-Mannose, and maybe a pregnancy test.


----------



## Athora80 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Eeeek! My lower back, like right above my bottom area, like pain that you get when you have your period. But now I also have hip pain and I had no burning either. Does the D Mannose actually work for bladder infections? I am on day 5 of antibiotics and I don't really feel that much better. My backache is pretty much gone but my hips and tailbone hurt. I will have to check it out. I cannot really test for pregnancy until this Saturday or Sunday so I might need to get the C and D Mannose soon!*


----------



## kayjay (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes yes yes! I LOVE D-Mannose. Get the little canister of powder. I won't go on vacation without it.

Another thing that has helped my symptoms is barley grass powder, though I rarely use it now that I discovered D-Mannose.

I think over time it's helped me become less susceptible to UTIs.


----------



## Athora80 (Apr 1, 2011)

*So I went to the doc today, lower back ache is gone and now my right flank has been aching for 2 days. There was no infection, just traces of blood. I am also on my period so he wants to do another urinanalysis. Of course my pain was gone this morning and while I was at the doc but now it's back. It is more annoying than anything and causing me to lose sleep. It's not tender to the touch so I wouldn't think it would be a pulled muscle, although it is on the side I carry my son. The doc and receptionist both said maybe it's a kidney stone but want to wait almost a week and a half to do an ultrasound...does that sound normal? I've never had a kidney stone so I don't know what they feel like.*


----------

